# Pier Rod/Reel



## kssullivan (Mar 14, 2009)

Just wanting some advice,I am looking to buy a good multi-purpose rod and reel for pier fishing. When I say multipurposei mean i want to use it for Kings/cobia/bull reds/ and any other hard fighting big fish normally caught off piers. Preferably not anything that will break the bank either...


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

find a used gator t90l. get a 706 or 704 or 302. for red fish though i would use something similar to a bonita setup they dont fight that hard.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

YEA I HAVE A SETUP THAT I USE FOR KING/COBES

ITS A 9'6" GATOR BLANK WITH A PENN 850SS

MY REDFISH SETUP IS LIGHTER

A SHIMANO 7' WITH A ABU GARCIA 104 CARDINAL

USE 25-30LB LINE FOR THE KING/COBES

AND 12-15LB LINE FOR REDS


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got a 6-1/2 ft Penn Slammer I like off the pier. It's short and light enough to be easy to handle, but has enough backbone for larger fish. One thing I would like is a little faster tip because it's not real good for casting artificials or light bites, but I do find the size a lot easier than my larger rods on a long day. I've caught several 25 lb(ish) Jack Crevalle with it and it was well up to the task, to say nothing of comparable king, reds, and stripers.

No, I've never caught a cobia that big, but pound for pound a Jack Crevalle will give you all the fight you want.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I second the t90, you can find some used at a great price. As far as reels go, I've used a Penn 750ssm and it's been a great reel. Most will say that the new penns are junk but mine has lasted almost 3 seasons of heavy fishing so far. But I'm sure you could find a used 7500 (the older model) that is bullet proof and will not break the bank!

I haven't caught cobia or kings with mine, just bull reds and 5' sharks. I'll be working on the kings with it this year and have no doubts that it will do the job.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

if i were you i would try to get either a t90l[9ft] or a t80h[8ft] both af these are good all around blanks 

as for reels if you cant use a manual i would advise getting a penn 704 , penn 850 or a mitchell 302

if you can use a manual you have a fewoptions: van staal 200 or 250, penn 706 or 704, mitchell 302,


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It may help to also post how much $$ you are willing to spend.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

You're getting good advice from everybody so far. We sell several different sizes and styles of custom rods at the shop starting at $130 for an 8' pac bay. I can set you up with one of the new 8' pac bay custom rods and a penn 704z with a manual kit( or can put a bail on it if you like) that is in GREAT shape for $199. My advice would be to look at a few different lengths and style rods to see what you like best. Good luck!


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree with matt . shop around and see what feels right and whats in your price range.


----------



## wajdi (Jan 26, 2009)

Found on e-bay. Item # 270360232525, and no, I ain't the one selling.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

That's not the one you want, that is a boat rod. You want a spinning rod, with good big guides, softer tip for pitching cigs.


----------

